# Fluval Spec V Buce scape. A Year's progress.



## Canis (Jun 4, 2014)

All I can say is: wow!


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Awesome. Thanks for lookin!


----------



## yellabelly (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful! 
I have so many questions but I dont know where to begin.
However its been accomplished, congrats!


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

Jeez, what buce varieties did you use, what substrate? and how long from start until now?


----------



## bmeate (Feb 9, 2014)

why does the substrate look fuzzy in the last pic? what is that?


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

yellabelly said:


> Beautiful!
> I have so many questions but I dont know where to begin.
> However its been accomplished, congrats!


Thank you! I'm happy to provide any info you might be interested in. 



HybridHerp said:


> Jeez, what buce varieties did you use, what substrate? and how long from start until now?


Brownie brown, brownie blue, and fake catheriniae, I think. Kind of lost all of the ID's soon after planting them. It's been just about a year since startup to the last pic. I used a caribsea buffering substrate because the tank was originally planned for Indian white banded shrimp. 



bmeate said:


> why does the substrate look fuzzy in the last pic? what is that?


A delicious mix of clado and black beard algae, lol.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's a beautiful and nice job on making everything come together.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## second (Jan 31, 2005)

Do you still have this tank setup? I hope so, its beautiful!

ps....would love to see a full size pic


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

Yep, this tank is still going strong. I started pulling the bigger buces out for other projects, as they were outgrowing the scape a bit too quickly. Mostly smaller species in there now, but I haven't been getting the same rate of growth. Here's a quick shot from earlier today. Need to clean the glass a bit more thoroughly to get a good FTS.


----------



## cowsrfunybb25 (Nov 21, 2015)

Are buce hard to care for?


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

For the most part, no. The brownie types have been the easiest for me. The smaller ones aren't particularly difficult, but don't seem to grow as quickly. 

A couple more shots from this evening. I have a really hard time getting a good FTS of this tank.


----------



## cowsrfunybb25 (Nov 21, 2015)

Where did you purchase your buce from? I am thinking of a buce tank.


----------



## inka4041 (Jul 27, 2008)

I got all of mine from users on this forum.


----------

